# Name 3 Things Always in Your Fridge



## Toots (Jan 4, 2009)

Name 3 things you always have in your refrigerator.  
I always have

Greek yogurt
homemade salad dressing (currently Caesar)
carrots


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2009)

shelves
drawers
light bulb


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

GB said:


> shelves
> drawers
> light bulb


 You are not right and you know it!!

creamer, v8 fusion and dp{dh's}


----------



## oatmealkookie1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cream Cheese , Butter ,  Diet Coke    ...  I  always  have  these  3  in  my  fridge


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 4, 2009)

Half-N-Half, butter, and orange juice.


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

lemons, chicken, juice


----------



## roadfix (Jan 4, 2009)

Diet Coke 
Beer
Ice Cream


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

GB said:


> shelves
> drawers
> light bulb



That was sooooooooooo bad!

ketchup, mustard, mayo

For sure they are always in there!


----------



## sattie (Jan 4, 2009)

milk
mountain dew
mustard


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Diet Coke
> Beer
> Ice Cream


I am hanging out at your house!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 4, 2009)

sattie said:


> milk
> mountain dew
> mustard


OMG, I can't believe I forgot milk! We go through 7 gallons a week so there is _always_ milk in the fridge.


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2009)

Milk (but only because of the kids)
butter
cheese


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

Milk, onions, cheese


----------



## Katie H (Jan 4, 2009)

Butter
Milk
Assorted cheeses


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Butter
> Milk
> Assorted cheeses


Get out of my fridge!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 4, 2009)

GB said:


> Get out of my fridge!



Sowwy!!  I just didn't want the shelves, drawers and light bulb to get lonesome.


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2009)

What am I saying??? I am glad you are here to share Katie


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

Butter
Assorted Cheeses
Crème Fraîche

also eggs and dijon mustard.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

milk
cheese
sweet butter


----------



## Glorie (Jan 4, 2009)

Milk, eggs and juice


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheese
Pico Pica Hot Sauce
Romaine lettuce


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 4, 2009)

Some sort of smell, not always pleasant...
Shame...
Guilt


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 4, 2009)

pickles
green olives
and my cat Sadie!!


----------



## middie (Jan 4, 2009)

lmao that's cute larry...

Okay Milk, cheese, and eggs


----------



## babetoo (Jan 4, 2009)

milk, eggs and butter


----------



## callie (Jan 4, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Butter
> Assorted Cheeses
> Crème Fraîche
> 
> also eggs and dijon mustard.


 
ChefJune:  I've had a recent obsession with creme fraiche...I can't find it in my markets.  I've found recipes for making my own.  I've never had it and don't know how to use it...but I WANT IT   what do you do with it?

3 things in my fridge always:
eggs
milk 
butter


----------



## middie (Jan 4, 2009)

Callie for some reason at my store it's over in the deli area in the cheese cases. Try looking there.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 4, 2009)

Milk ,  eggs and butter.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 4, 2009)

Milk, butter and eggs


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't think of much of anything that I am not out of at one time or another. I try hard for Milk, butter & eggs.

Does salsd dressings that have not been used in a very long time count? We try to keep the "party goers form beint there. Those are things that are, let's say, past their prime.

In the freezer, we have a rule. If you have a birthday in the freezer, you're gone.

AC


----------



## callie (Jan 4, 2009)

middie said:


> Callie for some reason at my store it's over in the deli area in the cheese cases. Try looking there.


 
middie, i looked there...and found something called "mexican cream."  somehow i don't think that's the same as creme fraiche...is it?  anyway, i guess i should break down and ask someone at the market.


----------



## jayde (Jan 4, 2009)

V-8
mustard
cheese


----------



## Toots (Jan 4, 2009)

callie said:


> middie, i looked there...and found something called "mexican cream."  somehow i don't think that's the same as creme fraiche...is it?  anyway, i guess i should break down and ask someone at the market.



If you are near a Trader Joe's (and if you aren't near one, you really should move!  ) they carry it in the dairy section.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 4, 2009)

Buttermilk
Bacon Drippings
Bourbon.......


----------



## Katie H (Jan 4, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Buttermilk
> Bacon Drippings
> Bourbon.......



I like your fridge.  I have buttermilk and bacon drippings in my fridge, but my bourbon is in the liquor cabinet.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 4, 2009)

unsalted butter, 1% milk and extra large eggs


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

butter, eggs, cheese


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2009)

Water, butter, eggs.

Barbara


----------



## appletart (Jan 4, 2009)

salted black beans, chocolate chips, walnuts


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 4, 2009)

Dijon
Half and half
Butter, the real stuff...no margarine allowed in this house!


----------



## Mama (Jan 4, 2009)

milk, eggs and butter


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 4, 2009)

cheese of some type, eggs, chilled water.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

Butter, eggs, onions


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 4, 2009)

Beer (Bourbon is under the counter Uncle Bob)
Milk
Sriracha


----------



## Erinny (Jan 4, 2009)

Butter, eggs, milk, some yogurt and cottage cheese, parmesan/romano cheese, and some meats and very few other things as I get them. It's a very small countertop fridge that runs on 120 with the freezer the size of a shoebox.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Milk, unsalted butter and eggs.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

Like just about everyone else I can say eggs milk and cheese of some sort. Or butter, or ketchup, or homemade salad dressing, or....


----------



## kadesma (Jan 5, 2009)

Butter, assorted cheeses, assorted drinks,coke,beer,juice

kades


----------



## miniman (Jan 5, 2009)

milk 
cheese
margarine


----------



## radhuni (Jan 5, 2009)

Eggs, lemon & green chili


----------



## Myop (Jan 5, 2009)

milk, hot sauce, ketchup


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

garlic, eggs & butter


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2009)

Hot sauce, butter, mustard


----------



## JoeV (Jan 5, 2009)

The bread baker always has *yeas*t, *sesame seeds* and *unsalted butter* in stock in the fridge. There's never a guarantee that everything else will always be there, but I buy those three in bulk. More often than not, there's usually something dead in the lunch meat drawer. We never seem to eat that stuff often enough before it goes bad.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 5, 2009)

milk
eggs
butter

(most baking supplies are kept in my freezer)


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Vodka
White Grapefruit Juice 
Tomato Juice


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

Limes, Tequila, Cointreau


----------



## Constance (Jan 5, 2009)

Milk, beer and pickles!


----------



## Foodfiend (Jan 5, 2009)

Barq's Rootbear
Coca Cola's
Mustard

oh, and 3 week old nasty meatballs that I've been meaning to get rid of.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

3 kinds of mustard
3 kinds of chinese bottled sauces
3 kinds of hot sauces


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 5, 2009)

eggs, whole wheat flour, butter


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG, I can't believe I forgot milk! We go through 7 gallons a week so there is _always_ milk in the fridge.


 
     Seven gallons a week?  How many children do you have, Fisher's Mom?  Milk is not cheap.  I would not want your grocery budget.


----------



## callie (Jan 5, 2009)

Toots said:


> If you are near a Trader Joe's (and if you aren't near one, you really should move! ) they carry it in the dairy section.


 
I never heard of Trader Joe's until reading Discuss Cooking ...i think i better just make my own...


----------



## chefnaterock (Jan 5, 2009)

Beer wine and food


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

milk
buttermilk
eggs!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2011)

Half & Half
Butter
Eggs


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Skim milk
Low sodium V8
Cottage cheese


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 10, 2011)

Milk, eggs, and a box of Peter Vella Chardonnay of California


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 11, 2011)

ketchup
Eggs
Milk


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 11, 2011)

Coli Albani wine, parmesan reggiano, an assortment of hot sauces.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 11, 2011)

*Eggs*, my cat Rocket gets one in his meal each day.
*Buttermilk*, my cat Dinky has some every evening for his snack.
*BBQ sauce,* I use Stubb's Spicy and freak out if I have none.


----------



## JGDean (Dec 11, 2011)

Eggs (what can't you do with eggs?)
Milk or half n half (coffee/cooking)
Cheese


----------



## pacanis (Dec 11, 2011)

Milk
Cheese
My head


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Milk
> Cheese
> My head



Yes, it's good to keep the computer chilled...


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2011)

deelady said:


> lemons, chicken, juice




that's pretty amazing, if you always have chicken in your refrigerator!  always?


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 11, 2011)

Pickels
BBQ sauce
Green olives


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 11, 2011)

Soy sauce
Salsa
Grape jelly


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2011)

cheese, eggs, unsalted butter--that's a meal right there!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 11, 2011)

eggs, cheese, and milk and almost always a bottle of vodka.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 11, 2011)

vitauta said:


> that's pretty amazing, if you always have chicken in your refrigerator! always?


 
Good point. To always have thawed chicken or chicken thawing is a lotta chicken eating!


----------



## luv2cook35 (Dec 11, 2011)

Timothy said:


> *Eggs*, my cat Rocket gets one in his meal each day.
> *Buttermilk*, my cat Dinky has some every evening for his snack.
> *BBQ sauce,* I use Stubb's Spicy and freak out if I have none.



Eggs
Milk 
Cheese - Mom always says you can have some kind of meal with these 3

Tim - where can I find Stubb's BBQ sauce - have read many good reviews, but haven't found it in local grocery stores.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 12, 2011)

luv2cook35 said:


> Tim - where can I find Stubb's BBQ sauce - have read many good reviews, but haven't found it in local grocery stores.


I don't know where you would find it in your own area, but here is their web page:

Stubbs BBQ Sauces


----------



## msmofet (Dec 12, 2011)

Half & Half
Butter
Eggs
There are others to many to type.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 12, 2011)

Milk, eggs, bacon, although I no longer have the bacon & egg breakfasts I used to.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Dec 12, 2011)

milk, eggs and butter


----------



## CraigC (Dec 12, 2011)

When I looked at this thread, I was thinking of products other than normal staples which most folks buy on a weekly basis. So our three would be, oyster sauce, fish sauce and kimchi base.

Craig


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mustard-spicy brown and yellow
Ketchup
Miracle Whip


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2011)

I would say,


milk
cheese
butter
eggs
roux

But I sometimes run out of those for a short while (not the butter, but there might not be any in the fridge, only be some out next to the bread board and some in the freezer).

So what items have I had in my fridge all the time, over the past few years?


Hellmann's mayo
Dijon mustard
ballpark mustard
bacon fat


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I would say,
> 
> 
> milk
> ...



You would think someone called taxlady would be able to count better!!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> You would think someone called taxlady would be able to count better!!



Yes you would.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2011)

to avoid repeating the usual milk, butter, eggs...

leftovers (sometimes we even eat them) 
that green gel stuff you put on sunburns
a bottle of homemade Limoncello my dad left a couple of years ago


----------



## msmofet (Dec 13, 2011)

mudbug said:


> to avoid repeating the usual milk, butter, eggs...
> 
> leftovers (sometimes we even eat them)
> *that green gel stuff you put on sunburns*
> a bottle of homemade Limoncello my dad left a couple of years ago


 *that green gel stuff you put on sunburns ??????????????????????????*


----------



## Timothy (Dec 13, 2011)

msmofet said:


> *that green gel stuff you put on sunburns ??????????????????????????*


I knew I'd find a use for all of that Lime Jello I bought!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 13, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I knew I'd find a use for all of that Lime Jello I bought!


  Really?  Nah  Really?


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 14, 2011)

Cider (or anything else alcoholic but mainly cider)
Pepsi Max
Bottled water

You are guaranteed to always find those 3 things in my fridge.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 14, 2011)

3 xToilet roll for that morning after curry experience.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2011)

msmofet -  if you keep it cold it feels better on a bad sunburn.  I can't remember the name of the brand I currently have, but it's manufactured by various companies.  (We found that lime Jello melts too fast to be of much use, Timothy)


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2011)

mudbug said:


> msmofet - if you keep it cold it feels better on a bad sunburn. I can't remember the name of the brand I currently have, but it's manufactured by various companies. (We found that lime Jello melts too fast to be of much use, Timothy)


 OK but _WHAT_ is it? I never heard of green stuff for a sunburn.


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2011)

msmofet said:


> OK but _WHAT_ is it? I never heard of green stuff for a sunburn.


Aloh


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2011)

Aloh, GB.  How are you?


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2011)

Hola Andy.


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2011)

Or should that be Ydna Hola?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2011)

Aloe, governor.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Aloe, governor.


 'Allo


----------



## pacanis (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought it was aloe vera, vera, vera... what has become of you.


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2011)

I though my spelling looked a little funny. 

Oh Vera Lynn.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 14, 2011)

mudbug said:


> (We found that lime Jello melts too fast to be of much use, Timothy)


 
Drats! I guess I'll have to fill the bath tub with it and have  a Jello Party.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Drats! I guess I'll have to fill the bath tub with it and have a Jello Party.


 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Timothy (Dec 14, 2011)

msmofet said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 
Ha! The pool is filled! Suits not necessary!

hmmmmmmmmmmm indeed!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Drats! I guess I'll have to fill the bath tub with it and have  a Jello Party.



Careful - green Jello stains blonde hair.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Ha! The pool is filled! Suits not necessary!
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmm indeed!


 


taxlady said:


> Careful - green Jello stains blonde hair.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 14, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Careful - green Jello stains blonde hair.


 
I'd be interested in knowing how you found that out, taxlady. Ha! Busted!

I have only grey and white hair, so it might not affect it.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 14, 2011)

Butter, orange juice, my ex-wife's severed head


----------



## taxlady (Dec 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how you found that out, taxlady. Ha! Busted!
> 
> I have only grey and white hair, so it might not affect it.



I'm not a blond.

I think it would stain the white hairs.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2011)

3 things always in my fridge?

r-134a, cold air, and a lighted appliance bulb.

i keep trying to see if the bulb goes out when the door is closed, but it's too fast for me...


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2011)

It's actually funny because I pretty well have three of most staples, either just because we have different tastes or because of intolerances, allergies, etc.  I literally can't run out of any of these.
- Regular, Dijon and grainy mustard
- 2%, Almond and Coconut milk
- Olive oil, soy and non-soy margarine
- No sugar added, seedless and double fruit strawberry jam.
- natural organic, creamy and extra chunky peanut butter
just to mention a few.

This is just for 3 people!  Good thing we have a 21 cu ft fridge and a smaller one to hold it all!


----------



## jusnikki (Dec 15, 2011)

cold cuts
eggs
Sprite!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Dec 15, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> milk, eggs and butter


 I will give a few things other than what "most" people have in their fridge.  I always have worcestershire sauce, soy sauce and minced garlic.


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2011)

Cold air
Shelves
Something sticky and unrecognizable on said shelves


----------



## msmofet (Dec 15, 2011)

GB said:


> Cold air
> Shelves
> Something sticky and unrecognizable on said shelves


 

Me too


----------



## Timothy (Dec 15, 2011)

GB said:


> Cold air
> Shelves
> Something sticky and unrecognizable on said shelves


You can empty the fridge, wash every shelf off perfectly and somehow, the next day, one of the shelves has something sticky on it. A big blob of it smeared halfway across the shelf.

It's just one of those things in life that never goes away.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> You can empty the fridge, wash every shelf off perfectly and somehow, the next day, one of the shelves has something sticky on it. A big blob of it smeared halfway across the shelf.
> 
> It's just one of those things in life that never goes away.


 Like the sock eating monster in the washer?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Like the sock eating monster in the washer?



I'm sure the monster is in the dryer. It chews up the socks and leaves them in the lint trap. I know my clothes can't possibly have that much lint.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 15, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Like the sock eating monster in the washer?


 


taxlady said:


> I'm sure the monster is in the dryer. It chews up the socks and leaves them in the lint trap. I know my clothes can't possibly have that much lint.


 
I think it roams from washer to dryer to hunt for its favorite socks to eat. I've frustrated it by buying identical socks by the dozen. Now its biting holes in my underwear. I mean, how does one wear a hole in underwear? It's not like I scoot around on the floor in them. I think its the sock monster chewing on them.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I think it roams from washer to dryer to hunt for its favorite socks to eat. I've frustrated it by buying identical socks by the dozen. Now its biting holes in my underwear. I mean, how does one wear a hole in underwear? It's not like I scoot around on the floor in them. I think its the sock monster chewing on them.


 Eat many beans? Maybe you need some blow out patches?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 15, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Eat many beans? Maybe you need some blow out patches?


I don't eat beans very often. They make me feel like I'm going to blow up. I love them, but its not worth feeling that way all night. Plus it scares the cat.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I don't eat beans very often. They make me feel like I'm going to blow up. I love them, but its not worth feeling that way all night. Plus it scares the cat.


----------



## Claire (Dec 15, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I will give a few things other than what "most" people have in their fridge.  I always have worcestershire sauce, soy sauce and minced garlic.



Hmm.  Just read back this far, but these three items go so darned fast in my house that refrigeration isn't needed.  Not fair, I don't buy minced garlic, so it stays in a basket with onions.


----------



## Claire (Dec 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> 3 xToilet roll for that morning after curry experience.



Reminds me of the time I made Indian food for some friends who'd never had the experience.  The color enhancing ingredient for the tandoori chicken in every recipe I saw (and in every restaurant I'd been to, the chicken was pretty vivid red) was, you guessed it, food coloring.  My new-to-Indian friends were absolutely astonished to discover something the next day.  Don't want to get too scatological, but we got a lot of jokes and laughs from the experience.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Dec 16, 2011)

Claire said:


> Hmm. Just read back this far, but these three items go so darned fast in my house that refrigeration isn't needed. *Not fair, I don't buy minced garlic, so it stays in a basket with onions*.


 
Well, I love fresh garlic and use it as often as I can, but time can be a factor.  It's nice to have a back-up.


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 17, 2011)

leftovers
leftovers
leftovers


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I don't eat beans very often. They make me feel like I'm going to blow up. I love them, but its not worth feeling that way all night. Plus it scares the cat.


 Poor kitty!


----------



## Nall (Dec 17, 2011)

Three things that are always in my fridge? 

* Emptiness
* Something gone bad years ago
* Something not edible which I accidentaly placed in the fridge

TRUE STORY.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2011)

Nall said:


> Three things that are always in my fridge?
> 
> * Emptiness
> * Something gone bad years ago
> ...


 
Hey, two out of three of those can be found in a lot of relationships, too.


----------

